# Galveston Tarpon Guide



## Mike1010

I am wanting to book a tarpon trip for this year in Galveston, who would ya'll recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Mike Williams
http://www.galvestonfishingguides.com/


----------



## CMC

Jamie Pinter, Mike Larue, or Chris Jamail. They are as good as they come for tarpon. I have personally fished with all three and had a great time. Great equipment(Whaler Guardians) and quality tackle.
Glenn


----------



## fstewart06

Jamie Pinter is really good.


----------



## Jake Reaves

*James Plaag, Dana Bailey and Robby Mielsch- (409) 935-724, www.silverkingadventures.com, By far the best...
*


----------



## Rojo Runner

Who has won most tarpon caught in those Tarpon Tomorrow Tournaments in Galveston and Port O'Connor for the past few summers?? Wasn't it Jamie Pinter everytime??

www.jamiepinter.com

May be if others came out to support the cause we would find out who the best is and tag more fish.


----------



## gater

*Tarpon*



Jake Reaves said:


> *James Plaag, Dana Bailey and Robby Mielsch- (409) 935-724, www.silverkingadventures.com, By far the best...
> *


X2, can't go wrong with any of these. Gater


----------



## Scott

Everybody listed above in this thread is very competent and a good tarpon guide. It is more a matter of how you want to fish as much as anything. Just do homework and ask how the guide fishes when thinking about booking. Some mostly use artificial baits, some use both, some use mostly dead bait. All know how to catch fish. Guides are like boats and cars, everybody has a personal preference.


----------



## wschorp

*Tarpon*



Jake Reaves said:


> *James Plaag, Dana Bailey and Robby Mielsch- (409) 935-724, www.silverkingadventures.com, By far the best...
> *


I have fished with most the guys mentioned... If it was me, I'd fish with Robby Mielsch. 
-WS


----------



## Mardigras

August last year i went with jamie and we got 24 out of the water and landed like 16 of them...the man knows what hes doing


----------



## Down South Lures

Some of my buddies went with Capt. Billy Howell in the past. They had a hell of a time and caught several nice fish.


----------



## johnny astro

CMC said:


> Jamie Pinter, Mike Larue, or Chris Jamail. They are as good as they come for tarpon. I have personally fished with all three and had a great time. Great equipment(Whaler Guardians) and quality tackle.
> Glenn


I agree with Glenn. Fantastic guides! They all work together to get you on the Tarpon. My personal nod goes to Capt. Chris. I took my neighbor fishing with him last August and he wore us out on the Tarpon and kept us laughing all day. We had a great time. My avatar is one of the Tarpon we caught on that trip.

John


----------



## BubbaKingfish

My friends, family, and I have fished with Mike Williams in the past. We always had a great time.


----------



## Catch 22

James Plagg with Silver King Adventures. He is a hard working man and will do everything in his power to put you on tarpon. He is enthusiastic and works hard to find the fish. If they are out there he and his running buddies will find them.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Dana Bailey.


----------



## bayouboy

*Robby Mielsch is the way to go. You will not regret it*


----------



## TwoBarTwo

Down South Lures said:


> Some of my buddies went with Capt. Billy Howell in the past. They had a hell of a time and caught several nice fish.


X2...fer ole Howell. Well always have METALLICA!!!!!

JI


----------



## saltwatercowboy

dana bailey for sure if you cant get him booked shoot for plagg or skillern. grown up knowing all of them bailey and skillern in there hometown.


----------



## williamdailey

throw some money at trimble and leavell - think of your trip as a celebrity fishing event - great guides and great people... Captain Leavell might have you laughing your butt off... you won't know if you herniated yourself by leavell or by tarpon. 

by all means - get out there and fish!... tight lines to all the galveston tarpon guides and tarpon anglers!


----------



## capt mullet

jamie pinter , dana bailey and plaag are very very good!!


----------



## gater

*Trimble/Leavelle*



williamdailey said:


> throw some money at trimble and leavell - think of your trip as a celebrity fishing event - great guides and great people... Captain Leavell might have you laughing your butt off... you won't know if you herniated yourself by leavell or by tarpon.
> 
> by all means - get out there and fish!... tight lines to all the galveston tarpon guides and tarpon anglers!


Trimble and Leavelle have not run trips in a few years. Trimble is still around and Leavelle is down South around Corpus, not sure if he is still guiding.

Gater


----------

